# Muslim On Southwest Flight: You're All Going To Die! Allahu Akhbar!



## bitterlyclingin (Oct 19, 2011)

(Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)

"Here is more on that story I posted yesterday on the Muslim who tried to bust into the cockpit of a Southwest flight:. 

Cue the CAIR caterwauls decrying "islamophobic" reactions and demanding prosecution of "islamophobes." But I get cancelled in Texas for discussing this very thing. That's how far down the rabbit hole America has gone.

Meanwhile, FBI special agent Mark White in Dallas said, "The FBI continues to investigate but initial indications are that there was no terrorist intent." Yes, he really said that. 

Passenger: 'You're all going to die' Amarillo.com

Southwest flight makes emergency landing

Somewhere in the heavens above Amarillo, angry shouts rang out from the back of Southwest Airlines Flight 3683.

Youre all going to die, a man dressed in black screamed at passengers Tuesday afternoon. Youre all going to hell. Allahu Akbar, translated as God is great[er] in Arabic.

Federal authorities arrested Ali Reza Shahsavari, 29, of Indialantic, Fla., onboard the Boeing 737 after pilots made an emergency landing at Rick Husband Amarillo International Airport at 3:30 p.m. He is being held in the Randall County jail on a federal charge of interfering with a flight crew.

None of the 136 passengers and five crew members on the flight from Los Angeles to Kansas City was hurt, said Brad Hawkins, spokesman for Dallas-based Southwest."


US Muslim on Southwest flight:


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoa, where was that SUPERHERO Obama?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> 
> "Here is more on that story I posted yesterday on the Muslim who tried to bust into the cockpit of a Southwest flight:.
> 
> ...



The fear in those passengers, flight attendants, pilots, tower support, etc. 

^ Terrorism without blowing anything up is still terrorism imo.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 19, 2011)

Where were the air marshalls?


----------



## California Girl (Oct 19, 2011)

Obama saved the flight! Whoooohooo! 

Thanks Obama!


Did I get it right that time?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Obama saved the flight! Whoooohooo!
> 
> Thanks Obama!
> 
> Did I get it right that time?






​
He can't welcome you at the moment CG.  In time possibly...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2011)

OP appears to be wrong.

Man arrested on flight after acting


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 19, 2011)

_It might just be that the powers that be are waiting for another 9/11????  I thought flying was safer now.........yeah, right!_


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 19, 2011)

&#8220;All of us guys were looking at him like, &#8216;Are we going to have to do something?&#8217;&#8221; Oerding said after finishing a cigarette outside the Amarillo terminal while waiting to reboard the plane.

_By the time you have an answer, it could be all over and the plane is doomed.  The solution is not to ASK but to ACT!  Act FIRST; ask questions AFTER._


----------



## techieny (Oct 19, 2011)

Time to STOP the bullshit and profile. I was originally opposed to this but we are screwing ourselves otherwise. This needs to stop and a certain profile is costing us BIG TIME!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 19, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> 
> "Here is more on that story I posted yesterday on the Muslim who tried to bust into the cockpit of a Southwest flight:.
> 
> ...



Ya' sure he wasn't Amish?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2011)

You're All Going to Die






> &#8220;You&#8217;re all going to die,&#8221; a man dressed in black screamed at passengers Tuesday afternoon. &#8220;You&#8217;re all going to hell. Allahu Akbar,&#8221; translated as God is great in Arabic.



^ From Amarillo


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Oct 19, 2011)

i guess this was posted in immigration/illegal immigration in acknowledgement that we have a terrorism problem with muslim immigrants......

one obvious solution......stop muslim immigration....


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Americans should demand to know if there is a Muslim on the flight they are about to board. That way they would at least have a fighting chance. 

Americans should remember to ask for a seat belt extender. It's a belt with a buckle on both ends. They can be removed and can be used as a weapon.

This crap keeps going on and the government keeps on importing people from the Middle East and other Muslim countries. Its enough to make you want to vote every politicians out of office and start over!


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Where were the air marshalls?



Obviously not keeping him out of the bathroom alone!



> Attendants attempted to calm Shahsauri and then he went to the bathroom at the rear of plane and began making a commotion, Oerding said.



Man on Southwest flight allegedly tries to break into cockpit - latimes.com




I can't believe they didn't keep him where they could watch him.  That flight crew needs a good tongue lashing!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> ...




Lets put it this way...if he was sitting next to me.... i wonder how terrorized he would have felt when i took him out with my laptop.... I would have had no problem bashing in his skull till he was dead.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

After he was alone in the bathroom, I sure hope they went over that room with a fine tooth comb.  But somehow it sounds like they just ejected him and took back to the sky.

No harm.  No foul.  Fools.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> After he was alone in the bathroom, I sure hope they went over that room with a fine tooth comb.  But somehow it sounds like they just ejected him and took back to the sky.
> 
> No harm.  No foul.  Fools.




They should NEVER have allowed him in the bathroom after his little out burst. They should have striped his ass and hog tied him. AND then locked his ass in the bathroom.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > After he was alone in the bathroom, I sure hope they went over that room with a fine tooth comb.  But somehow it sounds like they just ejected him and took back to the sky.
> ...



Agreed.  I can't imagine what they were thinking.  But then I have worked in psych for a quarter of a century.  He wouldn't have been out of my sight even if he pissed down my leg.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2011)

All reports say he didn't try to break into the cockpit.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Ravi said:


> All reports say he didn't try to break into the cockpit.



So it's OK to yell, 'you're all going to die.'  Got it!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > All reports say he didn't try to break into the cockpit.
> ...



If your a Muslim and the left controls the press it is.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > All reports say he didn't try to break into the cockpit.
> ...


Reports say he didn't say that either....I don't get the fear mongering, to be honest.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 19, 2011)

Ravi said:


> All reports say he didn't try to break into the cockpit.




I dont care if he did not break into the cockpit.... you got some nut saying 'we are all going to die" and following that up with that allahu akbar shit...

Im going to kill your ass. As far as i am concerned.... that made him a terrorist, intent on killing everyone on that plane. My life was in danger...making HIS life was up for grabs. Him or me. Sorry ravi... i choose me and he is going down.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



And they won't even let old ladies on with knitting needles any more.  Some old crone could have taken him down.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 19, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)



hey, shit for brains
-nobody official, including Janet Napolitano, has said the quote you attributed to her. in fact, you can't even say that that is a reasonable paraphrasing of anything anyone elected or appointed has said.

so basically, go fuck yourself, because you lose all credibility right there in your opening paragraph.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > All reports say he didn't try to break into the cockpit.
> ...


Apparently he didn't say that.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 19, 2011)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




He did or said something.... they landed the plain. 

What i said stands.... IF he did say that.... and anywhere close to me.... his a dead man or will be damn close to if once i was finished.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Americans should demand to know if there is a Muslim on the flight they are about to board. That way they would at least have a fighting chance.
> 
> Americans should remember to ask for a seat belt extender. It's a belt with a buckle on both ends. They can be removed and can be used as a weapon.
> 
> This crap keeps going on and the government keeps on importing people from the Middle East and other Muslim countries. Its enough to make you want to vote every politicians out of office and start over!



Americans should demand to know why you have such a large signature area. It's far larger than the 10 lines allowed.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > bitterlyclingin said:
> ...



There's no reason to damage your laptop. Just use the power cord as a garrote, and strangle his dumb ass to death. That's what I would do if some idiot next to me said he was taking over the plane.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> ...


 
"The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran."


SOURCE:

Homeland Security Report:

Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment

Page 3.
http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf


----------



## syrenn (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




No.. i dont think i would take the time to get the cords... as i run on battery. Ya knock his ass out.. Though i would have no problem strangling someone either. IF they live... you will need the cords to hog time him (though i carry cable ties in my brief case ).


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > bitterlyclingin said:
> ...



yeah... that's not in there. find out for yourself, use the 'find' function and tell me where it shows up. i can only find six instances of the word 'returning' - and none of them include the sentence as written.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I never use my laptop on a plane. They don't give me enough room for my legs, so I don't have a lap to put one on. 

But I do keep the bag under the seat in front of me, so if I'm going to go into it for a weapon, the cord is just as easy as the computer.

But it's always struck me as odd that i can't bring a pair of nail clippers on the plane, but I can bring on a 3 foot length of stranded copper wire.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



i've often wondered how difficult it would be for someone to slip a fake dvd or cd with a sharp metal edge in a stack of real ones.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

SUre are a bunch of scared white people on this board.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Just leave it in the drive inside your laptop. In all the flights I've taken, they have never asked me to eject the drive to see what's in it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> SUre are a bunch of scared white people on this board.



After what happened on 9/11, people of every color get scared when a raghead starts acting up on an aircraft.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So when it accidentally pops out of your computer and your seatmate sees it, he is entitled to beat you to death on the assumption that you are a weapon carrying terrorist?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SUre are a bunch of scared white people on this board.
> ...



What about the non-"raghead" Muslims, like black American, Asian or Balkan Muslims or do you only profile the robe and turban Muslims?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ogibillm said:
> ...



One, if you read my original post, it said I don't use my laptop on the plane so there's no chance of it accidentally popping out.

Two, it only goes to show what a farce the current security song and dance is. They can keep us from bringing nail clippers and children's sippy cups onto an aircraft, and make women remove their mastectomy prosthetics  and nipple rings, but they allow passengers to bring on electrical cords and sharpened CD-ROM's.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

A coupe of you on this thread need to be on the 'no fly' list.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



If they sit quietly on the plane, enjoying the flight like the rest of us, I have absolutely no problem with any of them.

If they jump up and start screaming "Allahu Akbar", I'm going to do everything in my power to arrange an immediate meeting between them.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



How about if they jump up and start screaming "Oh God"?


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



How often does that happen?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2011)

_The return of military veterans facing significant challenges reintegrating into their communities could lead to the potential emergence of terrorist groups or lone wolf extremists capable of carrying out violent attacks._

_SOURCE: _

_Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment_
_Page 2_
_http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf_

_----_

Napolitano Apologizes for Offending Veterans After DHS Eyes Them for 'Rightwing Extremism'

Homeland Security Secretary Janet Napolitano apologized to veterans after a report issued by her department said troops returning from the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan were at risk for being recruited by right-wing extremists.

"To the extent veterans read it as an accusation ... an apology is owed," she said during an on-air interview on FOX News Thursday, a day after veterans' groups and members of Congress blasted her for the report, which they said libeled members.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> _The return of military veterans facing significant challenges reintegrating into their communities could lead to the potential emergence of terrorist groups or lone wolf extremists capable of carrying out violent attacks._
> 
> _SOURCE: _
> 
> ...



People seem not to realize that we have 19 year olds in this country who have been to war.  They enlisted of their own free will, and they come home to an unwelcoming job market.  Now this.


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 19, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> _The return of military veterans facing significant challenges reintegrating into their communities could lead to the potential emergence of terrorist groups or lone wolf extremists capable of carrying out violent attacks._
> 
> _SOURCE: _
> 
> ...



and in your mind that reads the same as "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran"?


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Ever been in severe turbulence?


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Yes, quite often.  You are strapped in and not allowed to walk in the aisle or go to the bathroom.  You didn't answer my question.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



So now you are trying to equate "Oh, God" with "Praise Allah"? 

If someone starts yelling "Oh God", I'm going to start looking for what's wrong with the aircraft, or if something is wrong with one of the passengers.

If someone starts running towards the cockpit yelling "For the glory of God", they're going to have 300 pounds of angry Polock showing them what the floor looks like, up close and personal.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



As much as someone yells Allah Akbar. If a person yells Allah Akbar while seated are they considered suspect? How about if three Muslim looking people sit together?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > _The return of military veterans facing significant challenges reintegrating into their communities could lead to the potential emergence of terrorist groups or lone wolf extremists capable of carrying out violent attacks._
> ...


 
Yes it does and Napolitano had a whole nation breathing down her neck and was forced to apologize.

----

_Returning veterans possess combat skills and experience that are attractive to rightwing extremists. DHS/I&A is concerned that rightwing extremists will attempt to recruit and radicalize returning veterans in order to__ boost their violent capabilities. _

_SOURCE:_

_Rightwing Extremism: Current Economic and Political Climate Fueling Resurgence in Radicalization and Recruitment_
_Page 3_
_http://www.fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf_


_----_

_This is the report in a nutshell good read._

_Secretary Of Homeland Security  Returning Veterans Pose Terrorist Threat_
_http://mcauleysworld.wordpress.com/2009/04/16/home-land-security-head-napolitano/_


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So if someone says "Praise God" vice "Oh God" they get jumped? 

P.S. The guy never ran toward the cockpit.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I flew to Egypt and back to the US on Egyptair.  Pretty much everyone on there was middle eastern.  I didn't hear anyone yell either diety.  I am pretty sure that I have flown with more 'muslim looking' people than you.  In fact, I am pretty sure you have never flown at all if you think people in 'sever turbulence' are up and about in the aisles and using the bathroom.  And you still didn't answer my question .


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Look, it's just this simple.

If someone is sitting in their seat, I don't give my rat's ass if they say "Praise God", "Thank you, Jehovah" or "Allahu Akbar".

If they get out of their seat, and run around the aisles yelling it, I'm going to have a problem.

The tallest building in the US is the Sears Tower. (don't give me any of that "Willis Tower" bullshit) That makes it a target for a possible terrorist hit parade. My brother works in that building. The last thing I will accept would be a plane I'm on being used to kill him for some religious/political bullshit. And that would also go for any flights I'm on heading for any of our other major cities, and the potential targets in them. I'm not going to sit idly by and let some goofball kill innocent people.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

> Random Old News Thursday, 21 January 2010 17:00 Bookmark this page 0 Comments and 0 Reactions Related content
> 
> The poor Jewish boy. A 17-year-old Orthodox Jewish boy on US Airways Express Flight 3079 from New York to Louisville was using tefillin, which is a set of small boxes containing biblical passages that are attached to leather straps, said Philadelphia police Lt. Frank Vanore.
> 
> ...



http://momsword.org/index.php?optio...t-was-a-bomb&catid=1:latest-reviews&Itemid=50

And here is another article on the same episode of phylactery phobia:



> If there&#8217;s any upshot to the misunderstanding that grounded a small aircraft last week in Philadelphia &#8212; and scared the wits out of two Jewish teenagers &#8212; it&#8217;s that the general public might now know a bit more about tefillin.
> 
> A 17-year-old Orthodox Jew donned his prayer phylacteries to recite morning prayers during a Jan. 21 flight from New York&#8217;s LaGuardia Airport bound for Louisville, Ky. Unfamiliar with the prayer boxes &#8212; and fearful they could be a wired bomb &#8212; the captain decided to notify federal authorities of a disruptive passenger and land the plane in Philadelphia, according to FBI Special Agent J.J. Klaver, a local field officer.
> 
> ...



http://momsword.org/index.php?optio...t-was-a-bomb&catid=1:latest-reviews&Itemid=50

They will ground a plane over a praying Jew boy.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2011)

Amarillo Aviation Director Patrick Rhodes said an emergency call was placed about 3:30 p.m. to the control tower at Rick Husband. The caller initially reported a male passenger was attempting to break into the cockpit, Rhodes said. Amarillo police said the call came from the cockpit.

Passenger: 'You're all going to die' 
Southwest flight makes emergency landing 
http://amarillo.com/news/local-news/2011-10-18/passenger-youre-all-going-die

Florida man arrested after saying 'You're all going to die' on Southwest flight
http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/2011-10-19/story/florida-man-arrested-after-saying-youre-all-going-die-southwest-flight


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



But the kicker was he said everyone on the plane *was going to die*.  And there is no mention if anyone searched the bathroom after he was taken off the plane.  I probably wouldn't have continued on that same plane had I been a passenger.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...







syrenn said:


> Lets put it this way...if he was sitting next to me.... i wonder how terrorized he would have felt when i took him out with my laptop.... I would have had no problem bashing in his skull till he was dead.
> [/COLOR]



Good!  You are not alone either Syrenn   On nine-eleven we saw that courage  

That being said, I believe this was still an attempt to terrorize people, and I bet some on that plane felt fear at that event.

It's still terrorism imo and I think he should be charged with that indictment.

I wonder what the charges will finally end at...


----------



## ogibillm (Oct 19, 2011)

Ropey said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



people freak out on planes all the time. this instance doesn't sound that out of the ordinary truthfully.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2011)

ogibillm said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...





> You're All Going To Die! Allahu Akhbar!



It's a special kind of freaking out imo.  You can take those planes please.  I'll have one with the other kind, thanks.


----------



## Salt Jones (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



I answered your question. I've heard people praying in turbulence, seen people get up and go to the bathroom when they are supposed to stay seated. 

P.S. I spent 20 years in the Navy, a lot of it moving through the ME and the most radical Muslim I ever met was a Black American who got out of the Navy soon after 9/11.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 19, 2011)

What do you think would happen if an American ran into a Mosque and yell that line?


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



I asked you how often it happened that somoene stood up and yelled "Oh God."  You have not anwered my question.  Discussion with YOU will not move forward until you answer my question.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



On an aviation board that I'm a member of, one of the ramp workers at Amarillo said that the plane was held for an hour while the police searched the lavs, seatback pouches, and carry on compartments for anything suspicious.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



So perhaps the passengers were told this.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



From what he said, the plane was held away from the terminal, and the goof was taken off by air-stairs, so the pax were on the plane as it was searched.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Oh good grief!


----------



## Conservative (Oct 19, 2011)

Ravi said:


> OP appears to be wrong.
> 
> Man arrested on flight after acting



where does your article state he was not shouting Allah Akbar and you're all going to die?


----------



## Conservative (Oct 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > bitterlyclingin said:
> ...



you're making me hot....


----------



## nitroz (Oct 19, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> 
> "Here is more on that story I posted yesterday on the Muslim who tried to bust into the cockpit of a Southwest flight:.
> 
> ...



Shit! That's close to my house.

Can I have the address so I can egg his house?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 19, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



^ Dobry


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> bitterlyclingin said:
> 
> 
> > (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> ...



True when the IRA said it was going to be planting bombs in the underground that was sufficient to get it shut down and for people to be afraid of using this.  However, in this instance the man only said what is true 'you are all going to die' and their are hints in the other links that he is demented.

Yes, it would frighten people particularly with him being a Muslim and the fear of Islam Terrorism.

However there is no evidence that he even said this pretending he was a terrorist. White people are not the only people to suffer from mental problems and from the information given that is what this was.

Atlas Shrugs though as usually decided to use this as a vehicle to stir up more fear and hatred of Muslims. That is deliberately agitating to create trouble.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > bitterlyclingin said:
> ...



And the act on the plane wasn't alexa? Causality is proven by the resultant outcome and not the initiating event.

*Passenger: 'You're all going to die' | Amarillo Globe-News*

Regarding Atlas Shrugged. Look to *my link* above please.  That's my only link on this page.


----------



## chanel (Oct 20, 2011)

This is troublesome.  Born in Miss. , living in FL, but can't speak English?



> He said there *was a language barrier *for investigators attempting to interview Shahsavari, who is of Iranian descent. Shahsavari was born in Mississippi, Neufeld said.



Passenger: &#039;You&#039;re all going to die&#039; | Amarillo Globe-News


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


That's fine, I'm just saying that there is no claim that he said that. The reports said he was cursing. Maybe he just sneezed, that kind of sounds like allah Akbar,


----------



## Conservative (Oct 20, 2011)

chanel said:


> *This is troublesome.  Born in Miss. , living in FL, but can't speak English?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I found that a little unsettling myself.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 20, 2011)

Good.  A terrorist stopped.

No mention of air marshals, though.  Doesn't their budget include paying for air marshals on flights?


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



From your link Ropey 





> * Police said the incident began with Shahsavari arguing with another passenger. The flight crew separated the men, said Amarillo police Cpl. Jerry Neufeld.
> 
> Shahsavari went into a bathroom and yelled obscenities from the rear of the plane, said passenger Doug Oerding, of Sacramento, Calif. Attendants tried to calm Shahsavari before a female flight attendant finally succeeded in quieting him. Oerding said.
> 
> ...



I don't deny passengers were frightened.  I just think it is wrong to suggest this was an attempt at terrorism when there is no evidence for that and more evidence that he freaked out over some argument, hence showing mental instability.

I haven't found your link to Atlas Shrugs yet. I wasn't having a go at you.  The OP left a link. My belief is that to turn what appears to be some Iranian having a hissy into terrorism is creating unnecessary and unreal drama. I do not see any evidence to support this.  I clearly accept that passengers would be frightened and I would have been hiding under my seat but I believe the reason for it was because he was for some reason temporary demented - not because he was a Muslim or a terrorist. If later evidence proves me wrong then so be it but at the moment there is no evidence of this so why act as if that is the situation.


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Where were the air marshalls?
> ...



_That would not be politically correct. _


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 20, 2011)

bitterlyclingin said:


> (Shouted while trying to break into the cockpit, of course. No terrorism involved! The system worked! Dontcha just love Janet Napolitano "The greatest threat to America's homeland security, today, is the returning Iraq War Veteran". Then Alice vanishes down the rabbit hole. Just go ask her!)
> 
> "Here is more on that story I posted yesterday on the Muslim who tried to bust into the cockpit of a Southwest flight:.
> 
> ...



Cool.  No one was hurt by one insane 'Muslim'; same cannot be said when one insane 'Christian' walked into a church and shot to death a doctor.  
The real question to be answered is, what is it a religion which causes so much hate and fear and violence?


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



This is a forum where we discuss events.  We are allowed to extend in discussion...

Sunni Man creates posts here calling to remove every Jew in the world so as to move them en masse, world wide to an island to be held there by force of arms.

^ _So, that being said, you may understand this Jews readiness to attach his own personal view to these events._



alexa said:


> However there is no evidence that he even said this pretending he was a terrorist.



Sure there is. You just are as unwilling to see that as you are unwilling to see that; "You Are All Going To Die"... being yelled on a plane by a Muslim is NOT a philosophical statement!  



alexa said:


> However, in this instance the man only said what is true 'you are all going to die' and their are hints in the other links that he is demented.





_You say that when he says everyone is going to die that he is saying it as if it was a philosophical statement.  Not as a Muslim (Yes, go figure) person doing it on a plane to anger and scare people and use the fact that he was Muslim to do so?_ 

I see no philosopher on that plane in that moment alexa and for you to go there is telling to your willingness to soften it.  

Alexa?  I would post some proof of what you believe as there's enough proof for others to decry it without proof imo.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it even certain he is a Muslim? Not all Iranians are....


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Is it even certain he is a Muslim? Not all Iranians are....



If he said Allahu Akbar he probably is.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Is it even certain he is a Muslim? Not all Iranians are....
> ...




You just said it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...






OMG you di'nt!!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Well technically I typed it, so in a way almost all of us are Muslims on USMB because most of us have typed Allahu Akbar at 1 time or another see you at prayer call Ropey.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Well technically I typed it, so in a way almost all of us are Muslims on USMB because most of us have typed Allahu Akbar at 1 time or another see you at prayer call Ropey.



Just a bit of sarcasm


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Of course but why keep arguing black is white.  Your link says



> *FBI Special Agent Mark White, based in Dallas, said the event did not appear to be an act of terrorism. He described Shahsavari as a U.S. citizen who might have experienced an episode of mental illness.
> 
> &#8220;It sounded like he sort of lost control of himself,&#8221; White said.*





Ropey said:


> Sunni Man creates posts here calling to remove every Jew in the world so as to move them en masse, world wide to an island to be held there by force of arms.
> 
> ^ _So, that being said, you may understand this Jews readiness to attach his own personal view to these events._


_

 Is Sunni all Muslims?  Is JStone all Jews (if indeed he is a Jew)



Ropey said:





alexa said:



			However there is no evidence that he even said this pretending he was a terrorist.
		
Click to expand...


Sure there is. You just are as unwilling to see that as you are unwilling to see that; "You Are All Going To Die"... being yelled on a plane by a Muslim is NOT a philosophical statement!  

Click to expand...


 He got angry and he shouted obscenities and he as your link says appears to have a mental illness.  You are holding onto a quote which may not even be true and which has no context.  He sounds drunk to me but I guess being mentally ill could be similar.



Ropey said:





alexa said:



			However, in this instance the man only said what is true 'you are all going to die' and their are hints in the other links that he is demented.
		
Click to expand...




You say that when he says everyone is going to die that he is saying it as if it was a philosophical statement.  Not as a Muslim (Yes, go figure) person doing it on a plane to anger and scare people and use the fact that he was Muslim to do so?

Click to expand...


For all I know it might have been.  He was throwing a fit.  Maybe the person on the chair next to him suggested the US was going to bomb Iran and he went into a fit and at some time within that fit he said that everyone was going to die and go to hell. The fact that he believed the people when they eventually died would be going to hell being his satisfaction.  Who knows. There is absolutely no evidence to suggest he was wanting to be involved in *any* kind of terrorism from your link except you are using your imagination on a quote which may not even be accurate.




Ropey said:



			I see no philosopher on that plane in that moment alexa and for you to go there is telling to your willingness to soften it.  

Alexa?  I would post some proof of what you believe as there's enough proof for others to decry it without proof imo.
		
Click to expand...


No, there is not enough proof for anyone to say it but a quote which may or not be accurate alone which allows people who want to speculate that that is what it is, *is* what it is.  On the complete information given however, he is probably suffering a mental illness, threw a fit, went into the toilet, shouted obscenities, wandered about the plane shouting his obscenities but did not try to get into the cockpit and was eventually calmed down by a female flight attendant. You are not going to find a would be terrorists subdued by a female flight attendants but you might well find someone who is mentally ill so subdued.


We have had similar issues with drunks on our flights.  The flight has had to land and they have been removed.  

 Your link already points out that the earlier information that he had tried to break into the cockpit was wrong. Now when people thought that was the case they would have had reason to question but despite you now having fuller information indicating that he had a hissy and is likely suffering mental illness, you hold on to the idea that he was a terrorist against all the available evidence._


----------



## Si modo (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh?  Now terrorists are just mentally ill?



Yeah, they are.  But, they are still terrorists.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > _You say that when he says everyone is going to die that he is saying it as if it was a philosophical statement.  Not as a Muslim (Yes, go figure) person doing it on a plane to anger and scare people and use the fact that he was Muslim to do so?_
> ...



I will wait a few days to answer you as I would like to see both of our responses when more information comes out.  At this moment, we have both said our piece and now is the time for the offices of the US law to collate the data into information for actionable charges.

You see a philosopher there.  I see a person attempting to scare others with terrorist speech and that's enough for me to stare closely at your 'possible'  philosopher.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

It shouldn't take a genius to figure out that in this day and age a Muslim yelling Allahu Akbar on a plane is probably not a good idea.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I am quite happy with that and will refer you to my earlier post (80) where I said   


> If later evidence proves me wrong then so be it but at the moment there is no evidence of this so why act as if that is the situation.





Ropey said:


> You see a philosopher there.   I see a person attempting to scare others with terrorist speech and that's enough for me to stare closely at your 'possible'  philosopher.



No I don't see him as a philosopher at all. I think it is too early to know whether he really did say that or people were frightened and imagined it. I see him as someone having a hissy fit and am simply giving a speculation on what someone having a tantrum could be thinking if indeed he did say that.  The clue I suspect will be in what the conversation he was having with the person next to him was about.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



Doesn't matter to me. What was done matters, not where he brought himself to that point.  Over-emotional behavior as such is a prime indicator of character deficiencies and I'm not going to go into the genetic medical proofs, but that won't change the act of terrorizing others if indeed the information shows he actually yelled out those words.

I will just wait.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





That's fine.... a little concussion never hurt anyone. I would prefer to have a subdued nut case with a very bad headache then take the chance that its a live terrorist with an agenda. 

All i can tell you is what my reactions would be to a situation like that.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Good.  A terrorist stopped.
> 
> No mention of air marshals, though.  Doesn't their budget include paying for air marshals on flights?





How often do you fly Si?  They are not on every flight. You can spot them easily and must check in at the podium and board about 20 mins before the rest of the plane.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

Ropey said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



People scare people all the time.  As I told you people have been removed from UK planes for causing similar difficulties but we do not call them terrorists.

My point was, I believe that what began his strop will clarify the situation.  If you believe on putting people with mental health problems into the same category as terrorists then god help the world.  In the meantime I understood we agreed to wait for more news. We have already found the situation has changed clarifying that he did not try to get into the cockpit  ..but hey, people with mental health problems or anyone who frightens anyone else is a terrorist now it would appear - or is that just if they are Muslims and the country is the USA?


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks like there is a history with this airline

headscarf and south asian accent enough to be put off the plane

Southwest Airlines Apologizes To Muslim Passenger

or using mobile phones thinking someone is saying something she is not 

Muslim woman sues Southwest Airlines for kicking her off plane after steward thought she said 'It's a go' on her phone | Mail Online


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



Are you seriously trying to say yelling "ALLAHU AKBAR" on a airplane is a good idea these days? why are you lobbying so hard for this guy? what he did was stupid and dangerous I don't care if he was mentally ill or not.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

Just for the record if I was sitting next to this guy I would have beat 7 shades of shit out of him.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Where did I say that.  Rather I said we do not know whether he said this.  Already we have seen that misinformation was given saying that he had tried to break into the cockpit when that was not so.  Further we can see that this airline has already thrown someone off the blame for what they wrongly believed they were saying.  Taking the rest of the information into account the evidence points to him suffering mental illness. Him saying this does not fit in with the rest of his behaviour.

Are you trying to tell me all of the US speak whatever language this is and so would know what he said if indeed he did say it which is a big if.



High_Gravity said:


> why are you lobbying so hard for this guy? what he did was stupid and dangerous I don't care if he was mentally ill or not.



I think you will find you have made more posts than me 

Regarding his behaviour, there is a big difference between probably having a mental illness - in which case the person has diminished responsibility and being a terrorist or would be terrorist.  I am old fashioned.  I don't like lynchings. I don't like kangaroo courts and I don't like racial/religious stereotypes/prejudice.  People have been choosing to see this as a terrorist act when the evidence is against.  It isn't even being covered by the main news.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



I really don't know what to tell you, Islamic terrorism is a big issue in the world we live in and people are on the look out for it, so maybe Muslims shouldn't be yelling allahu akbar on a plane and threatening to kill the passengers? just a thought.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



That is no excuse for calling things terrorism when it is not.

Edit: sorry it went off by mistake.  I have fully answered what you are saying several times. You can bring a horse to water as they say.......


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



You don't have to physically hurt someone to terrorize them, trust me when I say that.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

P.S do you not think if there was anything to this story it would have been picked up by the mainstream press?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> P.S do you not think if there was anything to this story it would have been picked up by the mainstream press?



I don't know, I'm just commenting on what I read here. Gaddafi is taking up alot of the press today though.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




I believe the term is  ... terrorist threats.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



Exactly, trust me there are plenty of ways to terrorize someone without putting a hand on them.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...






> Although the exact definition varies from state to state, generally one makes a terrorist threat if one threatens to commit a violent crime for the purpose of terrorizing another or of causing public panic.  Some states laws are very narrow, meaning the threat must be very specific and direct, while other states adapt a looser approach, allowing even negligently made threats to be prosecutable.



http://www.legalmatch.com/law-library/article/making-a-terrorist-threat.html


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



You nailed it, and like I told Alexa I don't care if he is mentally ill or not, to me most terrorists are mentally ill anyways.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...







Yep, and in a situation like that on a plane.... you do anything like that in front of me, i will do everything in my power to take them down....


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No doubt after 9/11 alot of Americans are the same way, we are not going to stand there idly by while these jack asses try and do their terrorist bullshit anymore.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



Why Syrrenn do you believe that that is the appropriate term to use when the people who arrested him said that it was not about terrorism and that it looked like he had a mental illness.  

This story is only being covered by Atlas Shrugs and the other link that Ropey gave which was the one which said it was not terrorism or a terrorist threat if you prefer, he did not try to get into the cockpit and he seemed to have become upset showing signs of a mental illness.

No one else is covering this.  Is a terrorist threat so common in the US that none of your papers or news is interested in it ? Far more likely the reason for the lack of coverage is because it was simply as the police said, an incident with a man who was suffering a mental illness.  The lack of coverage doubtless is the reason for not retracting that he had shouted ......

Why when all the evidence particularly the police say it had nothing to do with terrorism do you continue to argue that it was connected to terrorism?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



If you yell allahu akbar on a plane and say you want all the passengers to die, you are committing a terrorist act in the eyes of most people no matter what, and I don't care if he is mentally ill or not that is irrelevant.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...




See, i don't give a rats ass what your problem is... i am taking you down and securing your ass..... they can figure out what your problems are on the ground. Sorta a better safe then sorry thing. 

And FYI... ya don't need to get into the cockpit to take or try to take a plain down.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Exactly, whether or not he tried to get into the cockpit is irrelevant, if this idiot yelled allahu akbar and threatened passengers he needs to be taken down.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

Disruptive flight passenger indicted, rants in Amarillo courtroom | Amarillo Globe-News



> Before a court hearing in Amarillo on Thursday, Shahsavari gave a breathless rant about his immortality.
> 
> Welcome to your salvation, he said. You cant be harmed in this room. I saved your life.
> 
> ...



He sounds more like a nut than a terrorist. And the information that he doesn't speak English appears to also be wrong.

Much ado about nada.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

> New reputation!
> Hi, you have received -5 reputation points from CT9.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> > New reputation!
> > Hi, you have received -5 reputation points from CT9.
> > Reputation was given for this post.
> >
> > ...





Oh the HORROR!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > > New reputation!
> ...



-5? how is Ravi supposed to live this down? It will take years to build back what was lost.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm in tears.


----------



## Valerie (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> I'm in tears.





Tissue..........?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally think everyone on these flights need to start shutting the fuck up, I don't want to hear no allahu akbars when I'm flying.


----------



## CT9 (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



So what... even if he did just "lose control" on the plane you can't do that. Just because murder wasn't premeditated doesn't negate the fact that it is murder. Try him under terrorism and lock him up for life, you don't get a second chance when you threaten the well being of scores of people and faith in the system. Regardless of whether it was terrorism or not his actions will create the same results. Planned or not planned, it will have the same effect on those people and the mental of many others if he is succesful. They will be dead and others intimidated.  I can't believe they already let this guy walk this is crazy. You are making terrorism bigger than it is, it does not have to be a syndicate of people it can be just one person going crazy. I'd consider Jeremy Laughner and other rampage shooters terrorist too. 

Saudi man disrupts Indianapolis-bound... - Google News

I don't see any news stories deviating from him attempting to open the cockpit. He's lucky those people where pussies on the flight. You get up and say you are all going to die or anything like that walkin towards the cock pit, I'm gonna knock you out.

And this whole case a lot of you are making drunks, and people causing flights to get grounded. I'm calling your bluff, y'all are lying. I have travelled a lot, my family owned a travel agency, I have never seen anything remotely close to what you guys are saying. Never seen any drunk make the flight get grounded, and never seen anybody get up and run around in turbulence like salt water or whatever is saying, and I've been on some planes that have lost altitude fast in storms. Grounded flights and emergency landings are national news, though its a short life span, they are. It's not something that happens every day. 

Terrorism or not this guys getting a pass and it makes no sense.


----------



## Si modo (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Good.  A terrorist stopped.
> ...


Commercially, not all that often any longer, but when I do, they are always on the flights.  It might be because I fly in and out of here, though (National, Dulles, and sometimes BWI).


----------



## CT9 (Oct 20, 2011)

And yea I didn't feel like quoting you for that but yea, it was a dumb post. I just wanted to let u know what I thought.  I don't know whether you were supposed to be funny or witty but you failed at both. Don't see the big deal... but sure since you want that yea I think you're a dumb ass.

Kinda funny, I don't care about rep, you supposedly don't but are gonna go through quoting and doing all this dumb bull shit, get over yourself


----------



## Ravi (Oct 20, 2011)

CT9 said:


> And yea I didn't feel like quoting you for that but yea, it was a dumb post. I just wanted to let u know what I thought.  I don't know whether you were supposed to be funny or witty but you failed at both. Don't see the big deal... but sure since you want that yea I think you're a dumb ass.
> 
> Kinda funny, I don't care about rep, you supposedly don't but are gonna go through quoting and doing all this dumb bull shit, get over yourself


 My, my....you are one sensitive little dude.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Oct 20, 2011)

I love all the internet tough guys ( and gals? ) on here.  Someone stands up and says Praise Allah and you are going to knock him out, strangle him, beat his ass, keep him out of the bathroom, tie him up, sit your fat Polish ass on him........etc., etc. etc.

So tough!


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I personally think everyone on these flights need to start shutting the fuck up, I don't want to hear no allahu akbars when I'm flying.



I don't want to hear...anyone... not their kids... not there music.... nothing! 


And if someone nut case wants to see god... we will see who gets their first... them or me


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

LoneLaugher said:


> I love all the internet tough guys ( and gals? ) on here.  Someone stands up and says Praise Allah and you are going to knock him out, strangle him, beat his ass, keep him out of the bathroom, tie him up, sit your fat Polish ass on him........etc., etc. etc.
> 
> So tough!





That's right.


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 20, 2011)

LoneLaugher said:


> I love all the internet tough guys ( and gals? ) on here.  Someone stands up and says Praise Allah and you are going to knock him out, strangle him, beat his ass, keep him out of the bathroom, tie him up, sit your fat Polish ass on him........etc., etc. etc.
> 
> So tough!



You are damn right I'm knocking any motherfucker out that gets up and starts yelling allahu abkar, whens the last time that happened on a plane and good results followed? go fuck yourself.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 20, 2011)

*(United States Code Congressional and Administrative News, 98th Congress, Second Session, 1984, Oct. 19, volume 2; par. 3077, 98 STAT. 2707 [West Publishing Co., 1984]) 
* 
*5) *the term &#8220;domestic terrorism&#8221; means activities that&#8212;

*(A) *involve acts dangerous to human life that are a violation of the criminal laws of the United States or of any State;

*(B) *appear to be intended&#8212;

*(i) *to intimidate or coerce a civilian population;

*(ii) *to influence the policy of a government by intimidation or coercion; or

*(iii) *to affect the conduct of a government by mass destruction, assassination, or kidnapping; and

*(C) *occur primarily within the territorial jurisdiction of the United States.

http://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/18/usc_sec_18_00002331----000-.html


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 20, 2011)

*What is a "terrorist activity?"*

*Terrorists and Terrorism Defined*

Under the Patriot Act, terrorist activities include:

 threatening, conspiring or attempting to hijack airplanes, boats, buses or other vehicles.

 threatening, conspiring or attempting to commit acts of violence on any "protected" persons, such as government officials

 any crime committed with "the use of any weapon or dangerous device," when the intent of the crime is determined to be the endangerment of public safety or substantial property damage rather than for "mere personal monetary gain"


.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 20, 2011)

Salt Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Salt Jones said:
> ...



Naw, airline security prefers to target elderly people in diapers.
Or patients with bags of bodily fluids, another favorite to harass!

Seriously, regarding this incident:
ANYONE who states death threats against someone else is committing a crime.
That isn't just because he's Muslim, that applies to anyone in any situation.
Not just planes and airports either.

ANYONE who even "makes jokes" referring to hijacking or bombs
can be removed, and I thought this was warned clearly in advance.

(What could be pinpointed as "Islamophobic" here, is whoever
attached the false statement that this man was "trying to break into the cockpit"

That is clearly a specific projection from the 9/11 terrorist hijackings
onto this man who showed or had no such intentions.)

Even if he "didn't mean" a literal threat (in Arabic or any language)
people have gotten in trouble or charged for saying things like "I'll kill you"
whether or not they really mean it.  It is still a death threat, which 
can be charged as a felony.

In this case, he still committed terrorism on some level, by terrifying people around him,
even if he did not intend this, and his only intent to express his personal anger
in arguing about religious conflicts with the passenger next to him.

I understand the airport and flight policies make it very clear that no such
language, even jokes, will be tolerated, or people can be reported for removal.

Disruptive people have been removed from flights for less than this:
for crying babies, for fighting with crew or passengers, etc.

This man was treated and handled within the same policies applied
to other people who have disrupted flights, so I don't see how that was unfair.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 20, 2011)

LoneLaugher said:


> I love all the internet tough guys ( and gals? ) on here.  Someone stands up and says Praise Allah and you are going to knock him out, strangle him, beat his ass, keep him out of the bathroom, tie him up, sit your fat Polish ass on him........etc., etc. etc.
> 
> So tough!



Hey, if Americans can push to remove crosses from veteran memorials, "God" from the Pledge of Allegiance, the Ten Commandments from Courtrooms (and/or the Constitution from federal government ha ha), certainly we can ban the mention of Allah from airflights.

Whatever we like, we buy.
Whatever we don't like, we ban.
Whoever we can't bully in person, we beat up in the media.

Just don't threaten to bash people on an airplane.
Do that online, and you're fine!


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I personally think everyone on these flights need to start shutting the fuck up, I don't want to hear no allahu akbars when I'm flying.



No, nor do I.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

emilynghiem said:


> Salt Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



If your boyfriend's name is Jack, don't yell "Hi" to him in an airport!


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

LoneLaugher said:


> I love all the internet tough guys ( and gals? ) on here.  Someone stands up and says Praise Allah and you are going to knock him out, strangle him, beat his ass, keep him out of the bathroom, tie him up, sit your fat Polish ass on him........etc., etc. etc.
> 
> So tough!



Uh that's about the size of it.


----------



## alexa (Oct 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I have this interest in the truth, that is my problem.  Had to go and it's bed time now.  However I have two pieces of information - although he has been sent to jail, nobody was trying him for terrorism or being a terrorist threat. He is clearly a looney.  He is a known schizophrenic and Allahu Akbar which you guys have been saying all thread means 'your all going to die' means God is Great.

Disruptive flight passenger indicted, rants in Amarillo courtroom | Amarillo Globe-News

The man on that plane was a schizophrenic not receiving proper meditation not a terrorist.  We would have got medical reports on him and almost certainly given him the psychiatric care he most certainly needs. Schizophrenia is not a choice!  Good night


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> > New reputation!
> > Hi, you have received -5 reputation points from CT9.
> > Reputation was given for this post.
> >
> > ...



Trusting no man as his friend, he could never learn who his true enemy was once he appeared.


----------



## syrenn (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...




Again... i don't care if he IS a terrorist for real trying to take the plane, A nut case making terrorist threats, or your every day whack job. I was not on that flight so i cant tell you what happened, what he did or did not say. 

I am telling you how i would handle a situation like that. 

He made him self suspect. That is enough for me to try and take him down, secure his ass and restrain him, until we are on the ground.


----------



## Sunshine (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they have the newest medications for Schizophrenia in Amarillo.


----------



## Ropey (Oct 20, 2011)

alexa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



Not when it is a Muslim shouting it on an airplane. Then it means "*You Are Going To Die*!"






> He was &#8220;disruptive, screaming profanities, and entering and damaging the lavatory of the aircraft,&#8221; according to the indictment.
> 
> "You're all going to die," Shahsavari yelled on the flight, according to passenger Doug Oerding of Sacramento, Calif.
> 
> Oerding also said Shahsavari shouted, "You're all going to hell. Allahu Akbar," translated as "God is great" in Arabic.




^ This is what I think when I hear Allahu Akbar. And I get right pissed!


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

alexa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > alexa said:
> ...



When is the last time a Muslim yelled allahu akbar on a plane and the results were positive after? please enlighten me, I'd like to know.


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 21, 2011)

_Deport them all to Great Britain. Problem solved._


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> _Deport them all to Great Britain. Problem solved._



The UK has enough mosques and shawarma stands.


----------



## Jos (Oct 21, 2011)

Smells like Pamela Geller


----------



## Ropey (Oct 21, 2011)

^ How would you know how Pamela Geller smells like?


----------



## High_Gravity (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Jos (Oct 21, 2011)

Not in the sea..... they will never get the smell off the Fish ever again


----------

